# If this works I'm going to quit hunting



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

:eyeroll:

Sell all my guns & decoys & buy a expensive spotting scope & take pictures from now on :roll: http://www.sportsmansedge.net/browse.cfm/4,1495.htm


----------



## dakota_native (May 6, 2003)

sorry but this is just plain stupid, it will probably work, but if you are that desperate that you have to use this, it just means that you don't have any clue on how to hunt and that you shouldn't even be in the fields in the first place. that is how i feel anyways.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

On another site they are going to sell them this Camo :lol:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I was at the game fair and I found myself somewhat suprised to see the giant "bushel" of carry-lite fake corn. I thought that crap faded out years ago? Guess not...

I'll tell you what, I could care less about that corn stuff...Have you guys seen the VORTEX!?!?!

It's absolutely insane. If you think spinners were effective you're going to **** your pants when you see this thing it is that friggin' insane...

...I think I might buy one. :lol:


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

This stuff is pathetic.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... drwy_fall5

I bet the wind powered spinners is all you would need with this ???


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

Vortex, I wouldn't even consider myself a hunter if I used this sh*t. As I've been saying for a couple years, if the USFWS doesn't step in and make battery powered and remote controlled devices illegal, it's won't be long until you'll be able to fly fully feathered motorized decoys around in your spread and limit out in 10 minutes.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

according to the usf&w, you can use a fully feathered spinning wing decoy if you wanted to, you just have to make one!


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I made one (but my dog ate it) :lol: serious :-?


----------

